# Làm thế nào để ngăn ngừa một số vấn đề về giấc ngủ



## sokitium (11/11/19)

Cha mẹ có thể làm một số điều để con họ không bị khó ngủ. 9 lời khuyên sau đây giúp ngăn ngừa các vấn đề về giấc ngủ.

*Vì vậy, những vấn đề nghiêm trọng về giấc ngủ thậm chí không phát sinh ...*
Điều tương tự cũng áp dụng cho các vấn đề về giấc ngủ của trẻ: Phòng bệnh hơn chữa bệnh. Tất nhiên, có những rối loạn giấc ngủ rất khó thực hiện - đặc biệt là khi có nguyên nhân hữu cơ. Nhưng phổ biến hơn nhiều là nguyên nhân của các vấn đề trong thói quen và hành vi hàng ngày, trong các thói quen và cấu trúc bị thiếu, hoặc trong thực tế là nó quá to, quá sáng hoặc quá ấm. Đôi khi một đứa trẻ chỉ cần ngủ ít hơn cha mẹ chấp nhận. Các khuyến nghị và lời khuyên quan trọng nhất cho một giấc ngủ khỏe mạnh và yên tĩnh của con bạn có thể được tìm thấy ở đây.

*Giúp bé tìm chu kỳ đánh thức giấc ngủ ổn định*
Hỗ trợ quan trọng ở đây là một nhịp điệu cho con bú được luyện tập tốt và càng thường xuyên hàng ngày càng tốt. Nó cũng giúp bé cảm nhận được sự khác biệt giữa ngày và đêm.

*Cung cấp định hướng với các cấu trúc rõ ràng*
Chúng bao gồm trong giai đoạn trứng nước đặc biệt là thói quen hàng ngày với thời gian quy định cho ăn, chơi, đi bộ, chăm sóc và ngủ, nhưng sau đó cũng rõ ràng giới hạn khi đi ngủ.

*Hỗ trợ trẻ trong ngày trong hoạt động của mình*
Một đứa trẻ được hỗ trợ vào ban ngày trong sự độc lập của mình , thường học dễ dàng hơn ngay cả vào buổi tối để ngủ một cách độc lập - một điều kiện tốt để ngủ.

*Chú ý di chuyển đầy đủ*
Tập thể dục không chỉ tốt cho sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ mà còn có thể khiến bạn cảm thấy mệt mỏi. Đặc biệt, nếu trẻ đã đi học và phải ngồi yên lâu hơn, nó sẽ có nhiều cơ hội trong thời gian rảnh rỗi để "xả hơi" càng nhiều càng tốt trong không khí trong lành.

*Làm quen với việc ngủ với thói quen và nghi lễ*
Trên hết, điều này bao gồm "hướng dẫn" trẻ ngủ hoặc đi ngủ bằng cách sử dụng các quy trình buổi tối giống nhau nhất có thể. Một nghi thức ngủ tiếp theo, tương ứng với độ tuổi của trẻ, cũng giúp trẻ tiểu học nghỉ ngơi và ngủ một cách thoải mái với cảm giác an toàn và an toàn.

*Tránh các dụng cụ hỗ trợ giấc ngủ tốn thời gian*
Xây dựng các công cụ hỗ trợ giấc ngủ mà bạn không thể hoặc sẽ không duy trì trong thời gian dài (ví dụ như mang theo, lái xe cho đến khi trẻ ngủ) nên tránh càng nhiều càng tốt ngay từ đầu.

*Cho trẻ "chỉ" ngủ nhiều như nó thực sự cần*
Yêu cầu về giấc ngủ thường được đánh giá quá cao, đặc biệt là ở "những người ít ngủ". Sử dụng một log ngủ hoặc nhật ký giấc ngủ có thể giúp bạn xác định bao nhiêu giấc ngủ con bạn thực sự cần. Thời gian ngủ sau đó nên được căn chỉnh.

*Tránh nhiễu bên ngoài*
Chúng bao gồm trên tất cả tiếng ồn , ánh sáng, phòng ngủ quá nóng và khói thuốc lá , nhưng cũng có bữa ăn tối nặng hoặc muộn và đồ uống kích thích và tất nhiên truyền hình buổi tối và các trò chơi trên PC và phương tiện màn hình khác.


----------

